# Stanley tool warranty



## Tin Falcon (Jun 13, 2012)

Many tool companies claim limited lifetime warranties. I have returned a few craftsman tools for replacement over the years no questions asked. About a week ago I broke a hex bit socket from my Stanley set. I called the Stanley help line told them what I had broken . Several days later I received a replacement in my mail box. It came in the wrong color, black chrome instead of traditional chrome but functional. 
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jun 13, 2012)

I managed the warranty hand tool replacement for the maintenance crew at my previous job.

Stanley is a tough one. They will throw you a bone to keep you from making too much 
noise. It may not be the quality of the tools you had originally paid for, but that strategy 
seems to work for them.

Craftsman isn't what it used to be.
If it doesn't Craftsman Professional or Craftsman USA, there is NO warranty on it at all.

The easiest one today is on the Kobalt tools sold by Lowe's Home Centers.
No questions asked, just go get a new one and bring it back to the service desk for
replacement.
Kobalt tools are very good quality Pacific Rim imports that are backed up by a great warranty.

20 years ago, I bought nothing by SK brand hand tools. Their warranty _*was*_ excellent!
SK went bankrupt and was bought by Ideal. Today their warranty is described on their _*website*_.

I'll buy the Kobalts! 

Rick

Rick


----------



## Mosey (Jun 13, 2012)

My first lathe was a used Sears Craftsman Atlas 4". Came with an English 4" 3 jaw chuck that said Craftsman on it. When it broke I took it to my local Sears store, who didn't know what a lathe was, but did know what the Craftsman guarantee was- lifetime! So they ordered a new $200.00 chuck for me without charge. The lathe cost me $175.00. A good longtime-ago day.


----------



## ausdier (Jun 13, 2012)

I bought a brand NEW SX3 from Minitech in Brisbane. 
Within a month something went wrong and it sped up to maximum rpm and started to screach ? (electronic scream ) 
Even hitting the emergency stop button did nothing, it wouldn't stop. 
Went back to Minitech in Brisbane and told them of the problem and was told that it was uncommon and that they would replace the rear PCB but I would have to pay $20 if I wanted it by air-mail other wise it could be up to 6 weeks. 
Then told by another employee there that it was a common problem. 
Now the machine has some sort of problem with the front PCB, but I will wait untill it dies and then try and find someone else who can really help other than Minitech in Brisbane.


----------



## Rayanth (Jun 13, 2012)

Many seem to think that Snap-On tools are utter crap with chrome plating, however it's pretty much all the US Air Force uses. Lifetime warranty, and their reps will come to you. We had weekly visits from our rep in South Carolina, and yes we usually had a box full of stuff for him, but no questions asked he would replace every last bit of it. Broke a mirror? Here's a new one. Bent a feeler gauge? Whole new set, right here. We abused the heck out of those tools repairing F-16's, but they never once questioned us when we needed a replacement. Doesn't matter how it broke - user error or tool failure, here's a brand new one.

When I have the need to build a new toolbox for myself, I suspect it might just be Snap-On.

- Ryan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 14, 2012)

Rick thanks for the info. I may think more towards Kobalt for future tool purchases.The few I have seem of good quality. 
A few years ago I purchased a Craftsman labeled soft face hammer from a flea market . Looks just like the Vaughn s I have seen.The faces were pretty worn.I went to sears to by new faces . none on the shelf , second sears store I show the hammer ask for replacement faces they tell me grab a new hammer it is under warranty . Well OK i handle that. 
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 14, 2012)

Rick,
I have seen the Kobalt tools at Lowes but like Tin, was unaware of the lifetime warranty. I too will look more serioualy at them now that I know that so thanks for the info.!!! I'd still like to have a set of gearwrenches or whatever Kobalt calls them so may keep an eye out for those now at Lowes.

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 14, 2012)

> I'd still like to have a set of gearwrenches


I have purchases IIRC five sets 4 out of five sets from sears all sets on a good sale. I love my gear wrenches use them almost every day . It is my understanding sears covers the warranty on gear wrenches. have not had to test the theory. IIRC husky tools are also warranted but again have not tried to return anything. Husky is decent china made low cost if you get after Christmas closeout deals. 
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Tin....I keep an eye on the Sears sales as well then 

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 29, 2013)

the weekend before fathers day I went to sears to take advantage of the fathers day deals. I wanted a couple sets to round out my collection.  So picked up a  stubby metric gear wrench set and a set of craftsman ratcheting box wrenches. Almost $100 at regular price . I paid less than $50. I also turned in my reversible 9/16 gear wrench the ratchet was not working. They replaced it with a craftsman one but no big deal . And I was told if I had an problems with the sets I purchased return the whole set for replacement. Hmm. They carry only sets not individual wrenches. 
As far as Kobalt about a month ago I picked up a 3 pc 6" pliers set for $10 
and I returned an old set of diagonal cutters that I wore out. they asked for ID and did an exchange. with little hassle. 
Tin


----------

